# Group Costumes



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

How about KISS or Village People? 

Or, better yet, all dressed in chain gang prisoner outfits, you could make your entrance all chained together (cheap plastic chain at Home Depot/Lowes), then seperate to dance. 

"Tonight there's going to be a Jailbreak, somewhere in this town."


----------



## wayoutwalt (Oct 11, 2005)

go as the different pieces of Tetris and link together


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

crew members from the Titanic....


----------



## molly (Oct 20, 2004)

Royal Flush (for a group of five): You will need two pieces of white felt for each card. Sew them together and stencil them to look like the ten, jack, queen, king, and ace of spades.

Prince charming and the 3 ugly step sisters.....get one girl to dress up as cinderella the guys dressed up as the ugly step sisters would be good and have prince charming carring a shoe.

Condiment Bottles: Salt, pepper, ketchup, mustard, relish, sugar, etc. All can be made easily using large pieces of felt wrapped around the body, with holes cut for the arms. Make "caps" from posterboard and then cover with felt. Use a marker or paint pen to create labels on the front of the bottles.

The Bachelor: One can dress in a tuxedo and carries a bouquet of roses and a velvet ring box. The other guys can all wear gowns it would be good for it would be ugly women and they all can vie for the attention of the Bachelor. You could have a Camera crew if you have a bigger group.

CSI Cast: Wear shirts and hats that say "CSI," with your town's name/initials. Carry tool boxes labeled "Crime Scene Kit." Two people could carry a stretcher with a "body bag" on it. Some people could even carry around some severed limbs.

Three Blind Mice: Dress like mice and wear sunglasses. One holds a tail (you know how the rhyme goes..."she cut off his tail with a butcher knife"). So one guy could dress up as a farmers wife and carry a knife.


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

You could go as members of any band really..
a hair band ,flock of seagulls, duran duran,rolling stones..anything!
or maybe as the cast of a tv show or charachters from a movie


----------



## KSav4 (Oct 17, 2005)

you can be the jamaican bobsled team....me and my roommates did this for halloween last year and it was a hit....we ran around downtown in our bobsled and had people stopping us on the street for pictures and cars were honking at us...great time

you need black spandex or tights...a tight black top...a bike helmet (actual helmet would be too hot and you wouldn't see your face)...then you can print off a jamaican flag from the internet...staple it to your back...then get some green and yellow fabric and made arm bands or a line across your chest...sew it to your shirt...thats where you get creative and design it how you want....then ofourse take some cardboard...tie or staple it together to resemble a bobseld and paint it black...put a number on the front and jamaica on the side and you're ready to hit the course!!!


----------



## KSav4 (Oct 17, 2005)

wayoutwalt said:


> go as the different pieces of Tetris and link together


I really like the Tetris idea...could you please give me a quick description of how to do that if you know from experience what would work best??? or maybe a picture?? Thanks very much!!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

There is a Web site called costumeideas.com. They have page after page (after page) of ideas for all types of costumes - group, couple, traditional, etc.

Two of the group costumes that I thought were a hoot (and very easy and cheap if that matters to you):

* The group wears normal clothes and each hangs a sign around their neck that says "Nudists on Strike".

* If you have a group of 4 (or you could adjust to fit your number), each dresses like a dentist. All wear white lab coats with dentisty names or something. Then everyone chews gum except for one person. Three out of 4 dentists chewing gum!

OK, I'm easy to amuse


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

I once saw Elvis and his bodyguards LOL


----------

